# New Diabetic here



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 2, 2007)

Just got my bloodwork back. My blood sugar was 200. My average over the last 3 months - 180.

On top of HBP - PCOS - and IBS - I'm diabetic.

Help me with this guys I'm real depressed.

I'm going on Actos. Is this a good drug???? My doc said it is a really good drug and I am getting a glucometor.


----------



## Aurora (Oct 2, 2007)

Erf.  *hugs*


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Oct 2, 2007)

Hugs Sandie....that's though news...even to those of us that expect it. I'm not diabetic *yet* but am very insulin resistant....I could gain weight on fruit and veggies.  So I too am on the very low carb/no sugar deal....it sucks ass cos I am a chocolate addict! But I keep thinking that I would rather have my health than happy taste buds and tummy

I wish I could make you feel better. I was by my moms side when she got the news and by my aunts side and my grandmothers side...and now my dad was diagnosed.

Sooo....since I have PCOS, Insulin Resistant all to high hell and a super apple and the worst DNA ever...I don't stand a chance unless I do something quick..as all of them got the news in there 40's and I'll be 30 soon....

You will be in my thoughts hun. Nothing I can say will make it better...

*hugs*


----------



## imfree (Oct 2, 2007)

Don't be afraid of diabetes. Your sugar reading and A1c are not too severe. Your blood sugars can probably be brought under control with proper diet and oral meds. I'm not intimidated by insulin injections, so even an over
400 lb body-rebel like me can be brought under control with U-500 Insulin and a sliding-scale dosage regimen. A diabetic with controlled blood-sugar can look forward to very nearly as long of a life as a non diabetic.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 2, 2007)

Also my thyroid TSH is 3.5 but she wants to get the blood sugar under control before she does anything about the thyroid. Isn't this backwards?? I'm puzzled by this and I am making an appt to see an endocrinologist asap.

Thanks everyone for your thoughts. 

I'm feeling good about catching this early.


----------



## Zandoz (Oct 2, 2007)

I take Actos in addition to Glucovance...or I should say that I should take Actos. A bit of a warning...it is VERY expensive, and many insurances will only pay a tiny fraction of the cost. As is, when I can afford it at all, I take it every other day. Although I have no problems with it, I have heard folks complain about side effects.

For the rest of it, don't let it get you down too much...your numbers are not that bad, and with some dietary adjustments...not fun, but not overly difficult...you should be fine. The best advice I can give now is to get that glucometor and start testing frequently...first thing in the morning, and 2 hours after eating...log your levels and what you ate. Finding out the things that blow out your levels is the next step, along with the meds.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm on Actos..30 mgs per day along with glipizide. I love Actos so far..no side effects. A word of caution..the biggest side effect is edema..so be mindful of swelling in your body.

Also..ask for the generic..it's Pioglitasone..that's actually what I take!


----------



## SocialbFly (Oct 2, 2007)

I am tech termed a pre-diabetic, but i am right there, i take the lizard spit stuff cause my doc said it would reverse my diabetes progression and help...and guess what, no help...he also said ohh you will lose weight on this...guess what, no weight loss, even though i generally try and stay away from sugar..although i do have some sweets, god, i love peanut brittle, the evil stuff, lol...

yeah, my A1C is generally around 5.5 and my sugars fasting around 100...although i had been bad about my meds and my fastings increased to around 120...not good, so i changed my diet around (ok let me be honest, i wasnt watching it that well, lately....)
so, yeah, you are in good company sandie and getting your blood sugar under control or the thyroid, it is a crap shoot, prolly better to get the sugar under control cause each time my doc went up on my thyroid meds, my sugar went up, but good news, your cholesterol should go down on your thyroid meds....did for me, and for many it does


----------



## Friday (Oct 3, 2007)

I bawled my eyes out 3 years ago when they told me I was borderline. My numbers were right around where yours are. But you know what? It ain't so bad. My diet was for shit and needed some improvement anyway. Too much fried stuff, waaaaaay too much fast food (5-8 times a week), too many simple carbs (although I miss my mashed potato binges) and way too much beer. I haven't cut anything out, just cut back and put in things that needed to be there. Like way more fruits and vegies and more complex carbs like brown rice and whole grain pasta. But I still eat white food (rice, pasta and potatoes) occasionally. I eat ice cream, donuts and chocolate occasionally. Best of all, I get to buy all those lovely, seedy, whole grain, bakery breads I used to tell myself were too expensive. Now they're a medical necessity right?

It wasn't my goal to lose weight, just lower my sugars but a healthier diet had the side effect of weight loss and that in turn makes you less insulin resistant so you can use less medication. I've been lucky in that I lowered my A1c to 5.9 by dietary changes with just a nightly dose of Metformin. It's all good Sandie, you can do this and I have faith that you will. You've got Wayne to love and help you, how can you lose?


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I was fine until Wayne came home and the flood gates opened. I 'm overwhelmed by everything this year. But your support is priceless to me. :wubu:


----------



## Sandie S-R (Oct 3, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Just got my bloodwork back. My blood sugar was 200. My average over the last 3 months - 180.
> 
> On top of HBP - PCOS - and IBS - I'm diabetic.
> 
> ...



Actos is a good drug, as are they all, but not all are perfect for everyone.

Personally, with your PCOS, I highly recommend Glucophage (metformin). It is specifically used for PCOS and those Diabetics that are insulin resistant. Also, Actos can cause weight gain, and Glucophage is known to give you a one time weight loss of about 30 to 50#. (It happened to me, and many other that I know that started with Glucophage). 

I would ask him why he wanted you on Actos, and to look at Glucophage as maybe being the better drug for you.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Oct 3, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> Actos is a good drug, as are they all, but not all are perfect for everyone.
> 
> Personally, with your PCOS, I highly recommend Glucophage (metformin). It is specifically used for PCOS and those Diabetics that are insulin resistant. Also, Actos can cause weight gain, and Glucophage is known to give you a one time weight loss of about 30 to 50#. (It happened to me, and many other that I know that started with Glucophage).
> 
> I would ask him why he wanted you on Actos, and to look at Glucophage as maybe being the better drug for you.




I never got the weight loss with metformin, but if I stop taking it just for a couple of days, I get a lot of abdominal puffing. I wish it would made me lose 50 pounds.

Drugs that say "weight gain" as a side effect make me sad and feel hopeless


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 3, 2007)

My doctor and I decided on Actos because I cannot take glucophage. I took it about 5 years ago and I was in pain all 9 months I was on it. It was horrific for me - I couldn't have a bowel movement for 3 or 4 days at a time and when I did go it was like passing stone. Oh I will never take that drug again. If Actos doesn't work we can try something else. 





Sandie S-R said:


> Actos is a good drug, as are they all, but not all are perfect for everyone.
> 
> Personally, with your PCOS, I highly recommend Glucophage (metformin). It is specifically used for PCOS and those Diabetics that are insulin resistant. Also, Actos can cause weight gain, and Glucophage is known to give you a one time weight loss of about 30 to 50#. (It happened to me, and many other that I know that started with Glucophage).
> 
> I would ask him why he wanted you on Actos, and to look at Glucophage as maybe being the better drug for you.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Oct 3, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> I never got the weight loss with metformin, but if I stop taking it just for a couple of days, I get a lot of abdominal puffing. I wish it would made me lose 50 pounds.
> 
> Drugs that say "weight gain" as a side effect make me sad and feel hopeless



I know what you mean, sweetie. I know not everyone gets the weight loss with Glucophase, but a lot do. I'm sure sorry that you didn't benefit from that. It's curious though that you get puffy when you go off it. What causes that, do you think?


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 3, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> I never got the weight loss with metformin, but if I stop taking it just for a couple of days, I get a lot of abdominal puffing. I wish it would made me lose 50 pounds.
> 
> Drugs that say "weight gain" as a side effect make me sad and feel hopeless



Donni sweetie I'm feeling pretty hopeless myself right now. I wish I had words for you but I don't. ((((((((((((hugs))))))))))


----------



## SocialbFly (Oct 3, 2007)

metformin is the drug of the devil, imagine the worst possible side effect and yeah, that was me...not pretty, not predictable, and well, nevermind...

i will just pass on metformin, thank you...


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Oct 3, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Donni sweetie I'm feeling pretty hopeless myself right now. I wish I had words for you but I don't. ((((((((((((hugs))))))))))



It's ok hunny.....I really wish I had words for you as well. I do know that what you are feeling is normal. Most people get really depressed when they find out they are diabetic.

If I was anywhere near you, I would be with you...hugging you and crying with you. I sure am sorry you have to deal with this Sandie, but if there is one thing I know for sure about you......you are one strong ass woman. You don't take shit and you know your stuff. Hopefully these feelings will somewhat subside and your inner strength will come back with a vengence. You and your hubby will get through this, like you have always done.

I wish you good health from here on out my sister. Tis been a crap year for the both of us.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Oct 3, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> I know what you mean, sweetie. I know not everyone gets the weight loss with Glucophase, but a lot do. I'm sure sorry that you didn't benefit from that. It's curious though that you get puffy when you go off it. What causes that, do you think?



Well see, I'm the first person I know of who didn't lose weight with it, lol. oh well.

As for the puffy bit....I have been talking about my low carb anti sugar way of eating (I'm finally back on track!) and I can totally tell a difference.

I think the metformin used to balance out the carbs I ate and made me less puffy than I would be without it.

The people in white coats suspect that I have a wheat intollerance...which is in like every food known to man except meat, veg, fruit and dairy....Sooooooo.....my theory is:

I've been wheat sensitive since I was a child AND insulin resistant since late teens...however at the age of 16 I decided I was not going to eat red meat and thus lived off of chicken, turkey and grains. I gained loads of weight between 16 (325ish) and 20 (565ish)...granted I did eat a lot...but it was 95% pasta, rice and bread. I puffed out. Then I started eating meat again when I was 23 and my weight stabilised about 530ish give or take.

Now days, that I have cut out all carbs save it veggies (yes I am _*dying*_ of sugar withdrawals...I can soooo relate to heroin addicts at this point) but I feel better physically, and my abdomen is less puffy already.

Between hormones gone amuck and a food allergy...I think it is plausible I look like a puffer fish.lol (think Finding Nemo) But I am controlling it with diet and am still on metformin...so hopefully I can prevent anything serious from going on.


----------



## Friday (Oct 3, 2007)

The Metformin isn't bad for everyone. I had some intestinal issues (oh boy did I) for 3-4 weeks and since then it's been pretty much smooth sailing. They never said a word about it helping me to lose weight and the diabetic clinic nutritionist seemed a bit shocked at how quickly I was losing (especially without any additional exercise other than work itself) so I'm going to keep that bit of credit for myself. Hopefully Sandie the Actos will work well for you. My numbers went down fairly quickly although I had a bit of a rebellious period after 6 months and ate more candy in a month than I usually eat in a year or more  , nothing like a little self sabotage. One thing that really helped was keeping my worst triggers (anything crunchy, salty, carby) out of the house. If I really want some I go buy one of those single serving packs and I'm good.

But I think the best thing I did was give myself permission to spend money on good food. If I want a steak, instead of buying a big one on sale we buy the good ones at Costco or the butcher and I'm happy with a delicious 6 oz instead of wanting a 12-16 oz sale steak that never quite satisfies because it's just not the really quality, flavorful stuff. I buy spinach and romaine instead of iceberg and if I want asparagus I buy it instead of getting broccolis because it's cheaper, And peaches, strawberries, mangoes, green grapes instead of apples and bananas 'cuz they're cheaper. I love cheese, it's also very portable for carry along snacks. But if you're going to buy light cheese, buy the good stuff (Laughing Cow for one) because the cheap stuff is deeeeeesgusting.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Oct 3, 2007)

SocialbFly said:


> metformin is the drug of the devil, imagine the worst possible side effect and yeah, that was me...not pretty, not predictable, and well, nevermind...
> 
> i will just pass on metformin, thank you...





Friday said:


> The Metformin isn't bad for everyone. I had some intestinal issues (oh boy did I) for 3-4 weeks and since then it's been pretty much smooth sailing. They never said a word about it helping me to lose weight and the diabetic clinic nutritionist seemed a bit shocked at how quickly I was losing (especially without any additional exercise other than work itself) so I'm going to keep that bit of credit for myself. ........(snip)



Here's the thing about Metformin (glucophage)...

With many people it will cause a 2 to 6 week stomach/intestinal adjustment. Like Diana and Friday (and me), you can get a sorta Montezuma's revenge experience in varying degrees from mild to off the charts. 

A group of fat acceptance oriented diabetics that I used to hang with found this to be a good way to deal with it. Instead of jumping into a Glucophage regime as prescribed, ramp up slowly. Cut your Glucophage tabs in half, and start with a half tab for a few days. As soon as your system tollerates it, then go to a half tab twice a day. Every few dyas or so, add another half tab until your body accepts the Glucophage without the severe intestinal stuff and nausea that can accompany a new Glucophage prescription for most of us, until you reach what your actual prescription dose should be. This approach has worked very well for many, even though your Doctor or pharmacist will likely not tell you to do it this way, However it really is OK and it will get you over the hump of sickness. (**The only time that you would NOT do this, is if they prescribe you the timed release Glucophage that you take once in the morning.)

And, as Friday mentioned...once your system is used to it, it generally is smoothe sailing. Occassionally there are those that can't tollerate metformin, but it is a very good and preferrable drug for many of us with insulin resistance, PCOS and diabetes.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 3, 2007)

I spoke to my doctor today about the side effects of Actos. She said if she thought that Actos would make me gain weight or cause adema she would not have perscribed it. She has had many patients on it over the years and none of them have ever had these side effects.

I trust my doctor she's great and I am going with her advice. I'm really still trying to get this all straight in my head. 

Donni - I love you sweetie - thank you!!

And thank you to everyone else as well.


----------



## Michelle (Oct 3, 2007)

Sandie, when I was diagnosed in 2001, I started taking Glucophage XR (extended release - easier on the tummy than plain Glucophage) and Actos 30 mg. These two drugs worked really well together and I was able to maintain my A1c results under 7.0 with this combo.

Last summer, five years later, I started gaining weight for seemingly no reason. I gained over 30 pounds in 3 months and my doc and I had a long talk and we decided for me to drop the Actos and start on Insulin for various reasons. As soon as I went off the Actos, the 30 pounds came off, plus some. The most depressing thing about diabetes meds are that most of them (with the exception of Byetta and Metaformin/Glucophage), including insulin, have a possible side effect of gaining weight.

Point being, hopefully the Actos will work well for you, but if in the future, you start gaining weight fairly quickly, it may be that.

You may want to consider going to an endocrinologist to get you going on a good program and once you're evened out, you can have your regular GP manage it. I'm seeing an endo since I went on insulin and we're trying to find a solution to manage my spikes after eating. Byetta didn't work for me. Sure wish it had.

Another thing I'd recommend is joining hte ADA and getting their magazine Diabetes Forecast (or Management, I forget). Educate yourself. Go to the diabetes links in the "Heath Resources" sticky on this board. Read everything you can. That way, your doc and you can partnership in the management of the disease.

And I understand the sadness you feel. It hit me very hard when it happened too. But I finally found out that I can manage it without having to make too many painful changes. One thing my doc said to me that made me feel better ... I was feeling like a failure, like me being fat is what caused me to become diabetic and she said I shouldn't think of it that way -- she said that I might want to consider the fact that maybe I'm fat because of my propensity to get this disease (it's on both sides of my family). I love my doc.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 3, 2007)

Look everyone please - I feel like I am under so much presure about what to do - what drug to take - how to handle diabetes I fel like I might explode.

I want your support - more than you know - but to keep teling me (without teling me) that Actos is not for me - is getting me upset. I am seeing my octor next Thursday - I will discuss it with her then. I just can't be upset anymore.


Please understand what I am saying.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Oct 3, 2007)

I guess I'm confused. Sandie, you asked specifically if Actos was a good drug and people shared their experiences and opinions with it. How is that a problem?

Seems to me that the take home with this is that all drugs can work wildly differently on everyone, so it's important to pay close attention to how your body feels. Also, if you start having any unusual symptoms, whether you just started a drug or are months or years out, it's always good to follow up with your doctor.

Sandie, I wish you the best of luck with handling what must be a difficult time for you. I know that diabetes is a very scary diagnosis and disease, but it is also very very treatable. I also know that you are a very determined woman and that you have the discipline necessary to treat your disease seriously and effectively, given the tools at your disposal. I think it's good -- as you obviously felt when you started the thread -- to reach out and to hear other people's experiences. And it's important to know that your body will very possibly react differently. It sounds like you're keeping in close contact with your doctor, and that's a good thing.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 3, 2007)

Sandie:
Good Luck with your Diabetes. I have been a Diabetic since 1998 and each day is a journey as far as my care and treatment.

The one craziness about this disease is how well you take care of yourself NOW vs. the quality of life you have down the road. 

*Seek Specialist [Endocrinologist, Podiatrist, Opthamologist]yjsy you are comfy with 

*Be active - any type of exercise [working out - walking- swimming- gardening etc. etc. ]

*Ultimately you are the Dr. as you know how you feel with certain Medications. 

I wouldn't even suggest the merits of one drug over another or nutritional plans as everyone is different. I can wake up in the morning and have a small glass of OJ and a Banana and my numbers may only go as high as 170 - another person may go even higher...

Unrelated to your illness- I had to take care of my mom [she had to go through a Colostomy- thankfully this has been reversed - long story for another thread] - one of the best things that I found through the Internet was a Support Group in my area. 

The internet is a blessing and a curse. You can be bombarded with so much information at once. Just take things one step at a time and see what works for you.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 3, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> My doctor and I decided on Actos because I cannot take glucophage. I took it about 5 years ago and I was in pain all 9 months I was on it. It was horrific for me - I couldn't have a bowel movement for 3 or 4 days at a time and when I did go it was like passing stone. Oh I will never take that drug again. If Actos doesn't work we can try something else.



Holy..umm..shit? LOL It did the complete opposite for me..I was in the restroom up to 15 times a day..talk about a sore bottom and a sour mood.

I've been actos for about a month..I like it..I can eat things and not worry about mapping a restroom route home from dinner..etc. Now, I don't know about the weight gain..I have gained weight..but I've also been on a chicken wing kick and that didn't help matters! LOL

Good luck!


----------



## SocialbFly (Oct 3, 2007)

Misty i have to agree, and not only was i in the bathroom, i was running holding my private parts and praying, if you get my drift....(please dont let me be freaky fodder...lol) i ramped up, i tried being slow, i even tried the extended release, all to no avail...i am on byetta, and none of the side effects including my doctors kind remarks that i would lose big amounts of weight...happened....i am still on it, but will get a doc here soon, and talk to them about it...


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks guys! I took my first Glucometer reading earlier. I was 140. I will take another in 2 hours (we just ate dinner). But I am already hopeful.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 3, 2007)

SocialbFly said:


> Misty i have to agree, and not only was i in the bathroom, i was running holding my private parts and praying, if you get my drift....(please dont let me be freaky fodder...lol) i ramped up, i tried being slow, i even tried the extended release, all to no avail...i am on byetta, and none of the side effects including my doctors kind remarks that i would lose big amounts of weight...happened....i am still on it, but will get a doc here soon, and talk to them about it...



OH I lost tons of weight..like 60 lbs..but hell..everything that went into my mouth came right back out my ass...lol..there was no time for absorbtion..etc.

Sorry..lol..didn't mean to be so graphic.

I think the best thing to remember is that every medicine effects people differently. I can't take anything non-drowsy and expect to be coherent and well..non-drowsy..it puts me to sleep every damn time..and the stuff that's supposed to knock you out..well..let's just say I've been known to sleep a full day off a benedryl.

Sandie..I just read your numbers..good for you. If you google actos there is a really good blog, by a medical dr about the different diabetes drugs..I can't seem to find it in my favorites..but if I do..I'll get it to you asap.

Just hang in there...I think I'm the only one who wasn't upset at the diagnosis..maybe I'll get there eventually..I dunno..I'm living my life..taking my meds..and that's all I have to say about that.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 3, 2007)

BS, 2 hours after eating -- 180


----------



## PamelaLois (Oct 4, 2007)

My doc just put me on the Byetta, damn expensive drug, but wow, did I get the good effects. I am just not nearly as hungry, sometimes I have to remind myself to have dinner. I also lost about 10 lbs so far, it's been a month. My insulin requirements have dropped by about half, too. I go to an endocrinologist that specializes in diabetes. She is fantastic, never hassles me about my weight, just asks if I am eating well and getting exercise. I also take the metformin. I have never had any problems with it, and I am on the maximum dosage. No intestinal problems, weight gain, nothing. It works well for me. 

Sandie, diabetes is not a big deal once you learn to handle it. The PCOS and Apnea I also have, are more irritating. Diabetes really hasn't changed my life much, other than making sure I test my blood sugar ALOT. I take my meds like the doc tells me, and I haven't had any change in quality of life. If I want chocolate, or something "bad", I just figure it into my diet. I am seriously considering going back on the low carb diet, though. I dropped about 80 lbs on that a few years back, and have since then, kept the weight off. It might be time to try and kick start things again. It is touted as a good eating plan for those with PCOS, and I have to say, I felt great when I was eating that way.


----------



## lemmink (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh that's shitty news. I ran a forum on diabetes recently and they were very positive about it though, that treatment works well and changes to your diet are usually very effective. Several of my family members have it and manage it very easily now they have it 'in hand'. Good luck, I hope things work out.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Oct 4, 2007)

Go Sandie Go!!!! Those are awesome numbers for someone who is just begining treatment....keep up the good work!!!


ps-...love ya too 

pss-don't let people's opinions/expeirences frighten you. You have your own doctor and your own body.....they will do whats in your best interest....unless you have this one doctor in my village, lol...I do _*not*_ recommend her.


----------



## Michelle (Oct 4, 2007)

You know, Sandie &#8211; it’s pretty discouraging that we take the time to offer you support and you find something wrong with what we say. In no way did I tell you (without telling you) not to take Actos. It worked very well for me for many years. I just wanted to give you a heads up on what happened to me down the road _since you asked_. I have enough experience with this disease to legitimately think I might be of some help. I should have been smart enough to not post to this thread. Next time you’re under pressure, I’d advise you not ask questions here if our posts will ultimately upset you.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 4, 2007)

Did I say I was talking about your post???? I am all over the map as far as my emotions - I don't get why I have to defend myself here? I appreciate your support please don't go on the defensive. I was crying a lot the other day - I lashed out at my best friend and Wayne and probably here. 

If you don't want to offer support - that's fine. But I don't want to fight about who's hurt and why. It was not my intention to piss you off. But I cannot control your emotions - and vice-versa. 

I don't know what else to say. 




Michelle said:


> You know, Sandie  its pretty discouraging that we take the time to offer you support and you find something wrong with what we say. In no way did I tell you (without telling you) not to take Actos. It worked very well for me for many years. I just wanted to give you a heads up on what happened to me down the road _since you asked_. I have enough experience with this disease to legitimately think I might be of some help. I should have been smart enough to not post to this thread. Next time youre under pressure, Id advise you not ask questions here if our posts will ultimately upset you.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks Donni your support means the world.




BigBellySSBBW said:


> Go Sandie Go!!!! Those are awesome numbers for someone who is just begining treatment....keep up the good work!!!
> 
> 
> ps-...love ya too
> ...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Oct 4, 2007)

Sandie hon............Don't fret over this.........I have had diabetes since 1997, the same year I was diagnosed with Sleep Apnea and PCOS. I have always assumed a LOT of these ailments go hand in hand..........kind of like the chicken before the egg kind of thing. Sounds like you are getting a handle on it right away and that's great.

I know what you mean......all these things seem to take their poll.......the worst one this year for me is my osteoarthritis and having to use a cane daily. Sometimes it certainly helps to come to this board and commiserate with others who have had to deal with exactly the same issues. 

These health things suck and I know it! But day by day, we will get by..........there is NO stopping strong ladies like us, gal!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Believe in it!
Big fat hugs. Kara


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 4, 2007)

Kara you are the best thank you - I am still dealing with my sugars being all over the place but I understand it could take a couple of months. I'm trying to be positive. 




Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Sandie hon............Don't fret over this.........I have had diabetes since 1997, the same year I was diagnosed with Sleep Apnea and PCOS. I have always assumed a LOT of these ailments go hand in hand..........kind of like the chicken before the egg kind of thing. Sounds like you are getting a handle on it right away and that's great.
> 
> I know what you mean......all these things seem to take their poll.......the worst one this year for me is my osteoarthritis and having to use a cane daily. Sometimes it certainly helps to come to this board and commiserate with others who have had to deal with exactly the same issues.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 4, 2007)

My BS's are up today for some reason.

First thing in the morning - 164

before lunch - 201

2 hours after lunch - 186.


----------



## Zandoz (Oct 4, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> My BS's are up today for some reason.
> 
> First thing in the morning - 164
> 
> ...



Sandie, it's going to take a while to both get under control, and to find out what throws your leveles out of wack. For now, JMHO, but I think you would be best served by not sweating the individual readings...just take them, record them along with what you ate. Once you have enough recordings to start to deduce patterns is when the readings will start to be meaningful. Also, even when you do have things relatively under control, there are going to be fluctuations...This is why the A1C test is so highly focused on...it shows the longer term trend. 

Another thing to think about...at least for me, stress will drive up my levels...if you're stressing over each reading, you may well be stressing yourself into a vicious loop. I know it's easy to say, but at this point it's time to relax. Figuratively, you were lost, but now you know the right path and have guides and tools to help with the journey...the the first steps will be slow and awkward, but you will get better at it.


----------



## Tina (Oct 4, 2007)

When I was at my doc's office last week, he had the girl stick my finger. I hadn't fasted at all, and it was 100 -101 -- something like that. I am supposed to go in for a fasting glucose test soon. I also take 1 500 mg tablet of Metformin HCL with dinner, as I was diagnosed with PCOS several years ago (I'm convinced I have had it for decades). Does that reading sound within normal ranges, to those of you with experience and knowledge?


----------



## Miss Vickie (Oct 4, 2007)

Tina said:


> When I was at my doc's office last week, he had the girl stick my finger. I hadn't fasted at all, and it was 100 -101 -- something like that. I am supposed to go in for a fasting glucose test soon. I also take 1 500 mg tablet of Metformin HCL with dinner, as I was diagnosed with PCOS several years ago (I'm convinced I have had it for decades). Does that reading sound within normal ranges, to those of you with experience and knowledge?



Tina if you weren't fasting, that number is just fine. Even if you were fasting, it's borderline, depending on whose criteria you're using (they're getting stricter with diagnosing and treating pre-diabetic conditions). That's the problem with random, out of the blue glucose's -- unless we know exactly how many carbs someone ate, and when, the numbers aren't of much use unless they're wildly elevated or severely low. It works well if someone is symptomatic and you're trying to determine if they're acting sick because of sugars or for another reason.

A fasting glucose will help tell them what your baseline is. In addition to that they will sometimes do glucose tolerance tests, where they feed you this sweet, sugary syrupy stuff and then check your sugar every hour for several hours. There's a certain pattern that most people fall into, and if you deviate from that they can determine that you don't handle sugars well. I had a glucose/insulin tolerance test which showed that my sugar levels were normal but I was pumping out HUGE quantities of insulin to get there -- which explained a lot about how I was feeling, my pattern of weight gain, etc. The other thing they check is a HgA1c which tells how well your sugars have been under control in the past 90 (90? Or is it 120?) days. This prevents diabetics from "faking it", behaving themselves the day they come in for testing but eating Fruit Loops the rest of the time.

So yeah, a random sugar of 100 isn't bad.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Oct 4, 2007)

My mother absolutely loves this site, and uses it to track her blood sugar levels & as a resource in managing her diabetes:

http://www.bloodindex.org/


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you Zandoz. I really appreciate your advice - I will take it. I hadn't thought about recording what I eat - I will do that from now on. Thank you.

I know I am expecting too much too soon. 



Zandoz said:


> Sandie, it's going to take a while to both get under control, and to find out what throws your leveles out of wack. For now, JMHO, but I think you would be best served by not sweating the individual readings...just take them, record them along with what you ate. Once you have enough recordings to start to deduce patterns is when the readings will start to be meaningful. Also, even when you do have things relatively under control, there are going to be fluctuations...This is why the A1C test is so highly focused on...it shows the longer term trend.
> 
> Another thing to think about...at least for me, stress will drive up my levels...if you're stressing over each reading, you may well be stressing yourself into a vicious loop. I know it's easy to say, but at this point it's time to relax. Figuratively, you were lost, but now you know the right path and have guides and tools to help with the journey...the the first steps will be slow and awkward, but you will get better at it.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you Traci - that's a great site. I have so much to learn and I still have to see a diabetes educator! I'm overwhelmed - a bit.


----------



## Tina (Oct 4, 2007)

Miss Vickie said:


> So yeah, a random sugar of 100 isn't bad.



Thanks, Vick. Sometimes I'm amazed I haven't been diagnosed with diabetes already, given how much sugar I used to live on -- at least a six-pack of Pepsi per day, candy, processed carbs and all kinds of crap. Can't do that forever, and I don't want to take things for granted. Was supposed to have had my test today, I guess, but I had to call and cancel. I'm just to worn out.

Good luck with this, Sandie. It's not as bad if you take care of yourself; if you don't, you end up like my father. It is his experiences that scare the hell out of me when it comes to this disease.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks Tina. Actually I was kinda waiting on this diagnosis since so many people who are diagnosed with sleep apnea are then diagnosed with diabetes. (if you remember that thread somewhere on Dims not too long ago). I don't know what the corrolation is - but yeah I expected it. 






Tina said:


> Thanks, Vick. Sometimes I'm amazed I haven't been diagnosed with diabetes already, given how much sugar I used to live on -- at least a six-pack of Pepsi per day, candy, processed carbs and all kinds of crap. Can't do that forever, and I don't want to take things for granted. Was supposed to have had my test today, I guess, but I had to call and cancel. I'm just to worn out.
> 
> Good luck with this, Sandie. It's not as bad if you take care of yourself; if you don't, you end up like my father. It is his experiences that scare the hell out of me when it comes to this disease.


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 4, 2007)

I am so sorry Sandie. I went through an awful down when i found out i had Gestational Diabetes while pregnant. I thought my life was over and that my son would not survive. (they give you all sorts of flowery information about how messed up a kid could be with a GD mom) They figured because my sugars were so wildly out of control that i was diabetic. I lucked out and wasnt but now have a good chance of developing it.

One thing i took as a lesson is to fill up on veggies over anything else to eat. Watch your stress levels too. (I know, easier said than done.) Also make sure you take real good care of your feet. And walk a lot to keep the blood flow in your legs. 

I just want to send a big hug over your way. It will get better once it becomes second nature for you to watch over things


----------



## Zandoz (Oct 4, 2007)

Tina said:


> When I was at my doc's office last week, he had the girl stick my finger. I hadn't fasted at all, and it was 100 -101 -- something like that. I am supposed to go in for a fasting glucose test soon. I also take 1 500 mg tablet of Metformin HCL with dinner, as I was diagnosed with PCOS several years ago (I'm convinced I have had it for decades). Does that reading sound within normal ranges, to those of you with experience and knowledge?




Sounds good to me. But I'm kind of a bad example, because my functional normal is high compared to the clinical normal. The two docs who have seen me long term since diagnosed both were happy with fasting levels under 120, and 2 hour after meal levels under 170. But I get crashing symptoms from levels in the mid 80s, which "by the book" is considered a normal level.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm doing much better. Keeping a food diary. I had to stop taking all my herbs - they seemed to be why my blood sugar was spiking. It's better now but now I have to talk to my Doc about why that would happen.


----------



## Half Full (Oct 8, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> Here's the thing about Metformin (glucophage)...
> 
> With many people it will cause a 2 to 6 week stomach/intestinal adjustment. Like Diana and Friday (and me), you can get a sorta Montezuma's revenge experience in varying degrees from mild to off the charts.
> 
> ...



Be careful with Metformin tho - one of the dose limiting side effects is lactic acidosis and the gastro-intestinal upset can be indicitive of this!

You need to report any GI upset symptoms to your doc, especially vomiting! Your body may adjust but some people cannot take Glucophage, period!

So please stay in close touch with your doc, don't chalk any side effects up to "oh, GI upset symptoms are very common" !


----------



## cherylharrell (Oct 10, 2007)

So sorry to hear about your diabetes. My hubby & I both have it & it's no fun. At least they caught you in the earlier stages. My hubbys diabetes was not caught until he had become legally blind from undiagnosed diabetes.

Actos causes weight gain, with the Glucophage some folks get diarrehea from it. My hubby didn't get the diarrehea from it but I did. I got the diarrehea so bad from it I had to stop it. So they put me on Actos. With the meds it's ymmv. if one doens't work for you you may want to try the other one. Good luck...


----------



## Friday (Oct 11, 2007)

How are your fasting numbers doing Sandie? Mine have always been higher than what they 'should' be, but overall I'm doing well and my A1c is down to 5.9 so the doc says don't worry about it. They aren't _that_ far off the norm and it's just the way my body happens to work.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Oct 11, 2007)

missaf said:


> My fastings are running right around 110-112. The doctor has me shooting for 107 or lower. So far, though, my daily numbers are always in the target range and rarely higher than 120 (which is the point small blood vessel damage starts). The only time I'm over 120 is when I splurge and have wheat of any kind.
> 
> I'm not always sure how it works, though... I took my medicine the other night and treated myself to chocolate popcorn... My fasting the next morning was lower than all the others for the past two weeks! LOL Figure that one out!



Missa...

Likely your numbers were down *because* you had a nighttime snack. When I have a latenight snack, my numbers in the morning are always down. If you get a high number in the morning they suggest an evening snack to counter that.

Little tricks you learn along the road.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Friday - Missaf and everyone else. 

I just saw my doc today. She thinks I am doing well for just being on meds for 10 days. I also learned I am not getting a true fasting reading because I am eating too late at night and taking my BS too early. So, I will no longer eat after 6 pm and see if my BS is lower when I take it around 6am. (Wayne usually wakes me up with his morning noise - so I take my BS.)

Anyway - I have not had a reading over 160 since last week. But I am also not having huge fluctuations anymore either. I seem to be averaging between 130 - 160 on my readings daily. My doc thinks that's good.

She only has me on 15 mg once a day of Actos and she wants me back in 2 weeks and she said if my BS is not consistantly 140 or below she will double my Actos amount.

I'm feeling great! I have energy - I'm not hungry all the time and I am exercising. This has actually been a good thing for me. I had to deal with my food issues finally - I can no longer eat out of emotions and I have energy again so I can move more.



Thank you everyone for your concern - advice and caring.


----------



## DeniseW (Oct 11, 2007)

I don't know what you're eating but the South Beach Diet is great for diabetics, I've been on that off and on for a while and my numbers are always great when I'm doing it full force. I wish you the best.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 11, 2007)

DeniseW said:


> I don't know what you're eating but the South Beach Diet is great for diabetics, I've been on that off and on for a while and my numbers are always great when I'm doing it full force. I wish you the best.



Thank you Denise - I am going to look into that. I've been avoiding sugar and white things. I eat mostly lean protein - veggies - some fruit - and occasional complex carbs.

I'm feelin OK but could use more structure like the South Beach plan.

Thanks.


----------



## MLadyJ (Oct 21, 2007)

Sandie..I was diagnosed over 10 years ago and I thought the world would surely end...guess what? it didn't..lol I was on Actos (30 mg) for years...and then my weight crept up so my Dr decided to switch me. I now take a realively new drug called Januvia. Everything seems to be going well. Actos really kept my BS in great control and I didn't have a single side effect. You'd be surprised at what diabetes can show. I find that if I am really stressed my BS will rise. Also if I have any kind of infection or the flu..my BS always rises. It will take you a while to figure out how your body reacts. I thought I could never eat anything sweet again....I don't do it often..but when I do I just make sure that I have had a good protein to slow the sugar surge. Also if I eat pasta will little protein for dinner I will have couple of tablespoons opf PB or some cheddar cheese before bed. The next moring my BS is usually good. You also have to realize that sometimes you're just going to get an off reading. If I get 1 that seems out of line I'll double check it. Good luck ..and Yes the is life with diabetes,


----------



## MLadyJ (Oct 23, 2007)

Hope you feel better missaaf...anytime I'm sick my BS goes nuts....but maybe some chicken soup from Plata's will make it right...lol..feel better soon


----------



## StridentDionysus (Oct 25, 2007)

Fairly new diabetic here too! I thought it was the end of the world when they told me... but then like 10 secs later the bitch I had for a doctor said "You also have some weird Liver results, it matches Hepatitis and seeing you've never had A or B type symptoms it's very likely you have Hepatitis C" after that the diabetes wasn't that bad! . Turns out the bitch scared me for nothing and I'm fine but that did help in a very morbid way with the diabetes news.

I'm on the same as Misaf but one 850 mg three times a day. And some very Mexican advice (all grandmas here know this ), eat Nopales those babies will help A LOT. Thanks to those my BS levels have been under 150 the whole month! 

It shouldn't be hard to get them in the US, and if you don't like the taste (I don't blame you) they sell dehydrated capsules in some stores here and some ar labeled in English so they might sell them in the US too, you might have to ask on GNC or some store like that.

I wish you the best luck :bow:


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi guys - update.

I'm doing better. My sugars are not yet under control however they seem to be stablizing. They have been as low as 115 but no higher than 150. My doc wants them no higher than 140 or she is doubling my Actos dosage. I'm still only taking 15 mg once a day. So I think I'm doing well. 

I see my doc Nov. 1st so I'll know what the next step is then. I do remember that my liver was great but my thyroid was off - so I want to address that next. 

Thanks everyone.


----------

